# Miyota Help for Accurist Watch Needed: Pt 2



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear members, you were very helpful over the Miyota movement in an accurist dive-style watch that I want to wear. And because some of you needed some extra info including a photo of the movement, I thought I would start a short new thread in case I get no more replies on the old one where I said I would tyake it first to a friendly jeweller before asking members again for help in getting it going. Please understand that I am in a bit of as predicament at the moment because my hand and arm are so bad now that I actually have to get help from Kristina to deal physically with my watches - for example, I can no longer remove stubborn case backs, and even fiddling with batteries is painful. I am therefore having to reserve most of my hand-mobility for necessary tasks and for using the computer keyboard, which in itself is quite painful.

Anmyway, here is my watch movement that requires attention - it is a Miyota 6L76, and not a movement I have previously encountered. Unusually, it has a screwed down banjo-shaped battery sliiver of metal that fits over the battery, and there is also a sprung lever contact beneath the batttery, all of which seem to be fine. The movement itself seems to be cosmetically perfect. As for the battery itself, the dud one that I removed was a Maxell SR626, which is a pretty common type of button cell. The picture of my movement comes from watchpartssupply.com, where it is priced at $29.95:










Looking at pictures of the movement, I can see one possible problem with mine. If you look at the two flanges that go over the copper coil, you will see that they are bent down almost to touching point, whereas in my Accurist watch, these are now pointing relatively upright and may touch the case back when it is closed. Are these little flanges actually meant to make contact with the coil? Similarly, there is another slim levered-up flange at the edge of the movement, and I don't know if this is meant to touch the caseback or not. There is very little etched info on the movement itself - nothing about resetting it - and so I need your help if I am to get this watch going.

I do apologise for making such a fuss about a two quid watch, but just occasionally, I get a bee in my bonnett over a non-runner, especially when I was looking forward to wearing the damn thing. Any assistance you can now provide, given the extra information I have provided here would be most welcome. Thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2015)

i dare say the coil is damaged, easy repair though :smile:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

The two lugs would do nothing touching the coil as the wound copper is lacquered to stop shorting, If the lugs have a some stage damaged the very thin lacquer then it may have shorted out the coil strands which will mean it's kaput!!

John..


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Sorry I can't be of more help Honor BUT I have discovered what those flanges over the coil are for. 
According to this drawing http://www.citizen.co.jp/miyota_mvt/download/pdf/draw_6L76.pdf the flanges are actually the "spring for piezo" which I take to mean the alarm buzzer. And it would appear that they should be pointing upwards - as should the other one. I found that drawing on this site http://www.citizen.co.jp/miyota_mvt/download/

Regards

David


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

very good dave vinn


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks so much everyone. I shall now have a go at fixing the problem, with some help and with your advice ringing in my ears. I also have a kind member who has offered to fix the watch for me if all else fails. What a really kind forum this is - greatly appreciated.


----------

